# Jasper County



## creekside (Mar 6, 2006)

How about a new thread for Jasper Co.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 7, 2006)

"Yea,how about a swap hunt"?.

We need to see more input now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timbo (Mar 9, 2006)

This past weekend I was down pattering my guns and I decided to try a 3 1/2 #6 in my 835.Now the shell looks like a cigar.I shot it 3 times and realized the gun choke was not right for the shot I was shooting. .After changing the choke and dropping down to 3" #4 and a sore shoulder I have found its match.

As for tracks,I'm still waiting 2 weeks to get on them.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 12, 2006)

2 more weeks and the gobbling is already hot.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Mar 14, 2006)

Timbo...I got your message man, I haven't forgotten about you. Call me either today or tomorrow.  I'm on the helicopter in covington today and I'll be at Dekalb tomorrow.

ditchdoc


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 14, 2006)

I hope to get down there Saturday and check things out.
The truck has been in the shop for 2 weeks so I hav'nt been to the club.
Good to hear they are gobblin.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 14, 2006)

I will be going tomorrow.looking for signs and poop.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 21, 2006)

Well,looks like this weekend should be awesome.Hope to see some pics.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 21, 2006)

Went down to the land today to do a little scouting.I am trying a new area and wonted to see what kinda signs I could see that would let me know if they had been in the area.So I walked into it slow and easy and glassed the area to make sure I wasn't going to pop in on them.

Well about 200 yards into it I thought that this wasn't going to be a good choice,but the lay out looked awesome.So I sat down against a tree and about 5 min went by and them hens dang near scared my shirt off.To my amazement about 60 yards some hens sounded like they were pretty upset about something and going at it like crazy.

As soon as they stopped I heard him about 150,200 yards away and closing.Now I'm like "Dang",I cant believe this.And If I decided to stay then I was going to get caught in this area and they would change up on me come saturday.

So without being seen I Back tracked they way I came in.Then I heard another one,then as I was about half way back to my truck I heard the "BOSS" Of the pack sound off.He was with the hens.It made the hairs on my neck stand up.

"OH man,I sure hope to see him this weekend.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 22, 2006)

Ive just bought a pair or rubber boots made by Bogs.Compared to my 6 year old Redheads,these fill like I'm air walking.My other ones have served there purpose.Will retire them to the house.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 23, 2006)

Going down to my lease beside Clybel tomorrow to do a little scouting and see if I can find where they are roosting. Hope to be able to get after them Sunday too.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 23, 2006)

Dang,man I thought I was the only one carrying on this thread.

Good luck.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 24, 2006)

Timbo said:
			
		

> Dang,man I thought I was the only one carrying on this thread.
> 
> Good luck.



If I chase one down Sunday, you'll sho' nuff see me posting the results on here!


----------



## BubbaD (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll be nestled in Jasper Co. Come 7:00 Pm tonight. Lots of sign present the past few weeks. Havent been able to go listen but if history repeats itself we should be able to get close in the morning. Good Luck othr Jasper dudes!


----------



## Timbo (Mar 24, 2006)

"Good luck to you guys too".


----------



## creekside (Mar 24, 2006)

Good Luck everyone! I can't go on the opener baseball opening day parade at 8:00 then games all day,but I'll be in Jasper Co. Thrusday.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Mar 25, 2006)

Good luck everyone for the opener!!!! I just got off work this morning but I'll be in the woods tomorrow afternoon.

Timbo....give me a call, I've got a line on a lease for you.

Ditchdoc


----------



## Timbo (Mar 25, 2006)

Pat,glad to hear the good news.


I can sum it up as I saw five turkey,4 does,2 foxes and a bead on a nice blue head.All in 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## BubbaD (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got back from Jasper and they were absolutly Hammering it this weekend!


----------



## Timbo (Mar 26, 2006)

Lets just hope I can save face and trck it down,and have him by 5:00pm


----------



## 270win (Mar 27, 2006)

Creekside-
Good luck on those gobblers buddy, that land is always good for turkey hunting.  Did they finish select cutting the land?  I'm not on 750 acres in Walton county. I'll let you know if we do any good this week.

270win


----------



## creekside (Mar 27, 2006)

Good to see ya back around 270 Win. they cut just a little and left,so far they haven't been back in.  I could not go this weekend but hope to get down there later this week.
Good luck on the Walton Co. lease.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 28, 2006)

5 days before opening weekend the birds were gobbling.Sat morning I could not tell there was a bird any where.Until I went to get up because I had had enough and was a little hungry.As I was lifting up from my knees "THERE THEY WERE".2 jakes and a half blowed up Tom.After they caught me in mid air I aimed at them but it was after I saw the 2 jakes that is when I saw him.He was going behind a tree when I saw his beard and big blue head.I guess when he saw the jakes spook he started deflating as he was walking and 3/4 of him behind a tree and I almost decided to just shoot,but I felt I didn't really have a shot.By then my legs where giving out I decided to just sit down and tried to call to them.But I believe they had other plans and never saw them again.

Man,talk about a bad scenario


----------



## Timbo (Mar 28, 2006)

Monday,I went back to the same area I had saw the birds from sat,but NOTHING.No peep,sight or glimpse of turkey.

Man,what a bummer.Stayed there until 9am and left to eat and thought that it was just to cold.Went back in around 11am on the other side.Well judging by the signs I had set up the morning hunt in the wrong area and that they had come and went.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 28, 2006)

I decided not to go in this morning.But after reading the depressing post of other members success,I said "heck" cant kill no birds sitting on the couch reading others turkey kill.

It was a last minute decision and while driving there I was figuring on where to go.So at 7:40am I was in the woods.This time I had decided to use a decoy,that judging from opening day they were "Looking" and coming in silent mode.

Well guess what,"NOTHING".Now I'm sitting here second guessing my self,"What the elmo am I doing wrong"?.I have no idea.I have never been this stumped.I just hope the best is yet to come.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 29, 2006)

Going in the morning.Sense I knew the fog would be heavy and also walking around in the woods looking for other roosting areas should make for a good morning.


The day before opening weekend a couple of members did about 300 rounds of shooting,Serious shooting.This might be why they were so quite and or either drove them to the next county.


----------



## creekside (Mar 30, 2006)

Went down this morning I heard a few sound off from the roost. One was hot for about an hour after fly down but I never could get him to move from his stutting area.  About the time I decided I would have to go closer to him he shut up.In a few weeks they will start to gobble more in mid morning that is my best killing time.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 30, 2006)

CS,lets hope this is true.



> In a few weeks they will start to gobble more in mid morning





This morning was about as foggy as yesterday. .


I set up and did some soft calling and hoping that the bird would be where I thought he was to be.Nope and the one I had heard was about 300 yards away.Nothing near or around me so I decided to move closer to him.A few more gobbles and that was it.Nothing for 45 minutes. 

This was one of those morning when you wake up and everything goes wrong,so I was already aggravated by the time I sat down.

I just hope The morning will offer something better.


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 2, 2006)

No gobbles yesterday until 7AM and only one then.
Set up on a Tom and a least one jake. They got with in 50 yards and directly in front of my son and I. Never did see them but could hear them walking.
He gobbled one last time and had circled me and was on the right and behind me.
Never did gobble again. It was over at 8:30. It started raining so we headed back to the truck.
We were both smiling and shaking our heads at the same time.
I told my son, thats as close as you get without throwing him over your shoulder!!
It was a good morning, could have been a little better!!


----------



## creekside (Apr 3, 2006)

Went down today 4/3/06 I did not hear anything until 7:30sunrise was at 6:25 the same turkey that I heard last week.Today I crossed the creek but he was going the other way so I headed up the hill to try and get ahead of him and ended up bumping 4 turkeys in the logging road. I don't know if one was the Tom but i never did hear anything else. It was starting to rain so I left. Maybe next week.


----------



## creekside (Apr 7, 2006)

Went back this A.M. 4/7 I heard 1 turkey gobble at day break I sat up on him about 100 yds he gobbled 2 more times while I sat up and then nothing. I never heard him fly down or anything. after About 30 min. I tried some soft calling whines,clucks but never heard anything. After about an hour I called more just hopeing something else in the area my come,as I was in a good spot with good visibility but nothing was stirring. after 3 hrs I started walking hoping 1 would crank up I walked till 11:30 then decided to give it up for the day. If it rains tonight maybe that will help. Its very dry down there.


----------



## leo (Apr 8, 2006)

*Anyone hunt Cedar Creek*

On my way to Lake Sinclair last Monday, I noticed they had just completed a burn in the areas bordering 212, and on the way back yesterday there was a bunch on "green" coming up..


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Went down Saturday afternoon.
Was busted by a hen but she never said a thing. Just walked off.
Sunday morning was set up near where the hen was b4 daylight.
Heard one gobble way off our property.
Only gobble I heard. 
Looks like they got lock jaw on our property.
Not alot of sign either.
I am frustrated to say the least!!


----------



## Timbo (Apr 15, 2006)

SimpleMan,I could not agree more.This has been one of the most frustrating years EVER.I just plain give up.I will do it again next year.


----------



## 270win (Apr 15, 2006)

*I hear ya!!*

They've been hen'd up real bad in Walton county.  I've got one nailed in an area and have only called to him twice.. But his girlfriend took him the other each time.  I saw her looking for a nesting spot in some real thick planted pines so hopefully she'll be on the nest in the next week or two.  I'm not going to push him.   When he gets lonely he'll come lookin' for luv!  

It can get real frustrating though.  Hang in there....

270win


----------



## Timbo (Apr 16, 2006)

Would have pretty cool to have meet up with one of you guys to swap land hunts.

Might try it this deer season.What do you guys think?


----------



## creekside (Apr 16, 2006)

If your quitting for this year just remember,"Winners never quit,and quitters never win!"


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 18, 2006)

I am seriously considering hunting Cedar Creek.
I went back to our property Friday morning.
I was by myself, very quiet and stealthy.
Heard one gobble at about 8:30, moved on him, set up, called a few times, NOTHING!!
Hung in there until 1:00 but it got so dang hot I could stand it any longer.
Hope to try again this weekend.


----------



## Timbo (Apr 18, 2006)

CS,remember winners always see when there defeated and losers just sit down and take a water break.


----------



## creekside (Apr 19, 2006)

Went down today 4/19 had one gobble at dawn we went to him but he was off our property we sat up and he gobbled for 2 hours but would not budge. He quit gobbling about 8:30. We went to another area  and called and got a responce so we sat up,in about 20min. we had 3 jakes around us cuttin up storm.My Father in law really enjoyed that they finnaly got so close they made us out and hurried off. So we started moving and calling every 200 yds or so. we had gone about 600 yds when we heard another one respond to calling so we sat up a 3rd time,this turkey came running up a hill to us but he saw my Father in law raise his gun and he flew. We didn't kill anything but we had a great time!

Don't quit the birds are getting lonley now and are more vunerable.


----------



## Timbo (Apr 21, 2006)

creekside where is your land?


----------



## creekside (Apr 21, 2006)

Timbo I am about 1 mile east of clybel.


----------



## Timbo (Apr 23, 2006)

nice,I'm about 17 miles south.If you wont we can swap hunts if your club allows guests.


----------



## creekside (Apr 27, 2006)

Hunted yesterday 4/26 only heard 1 gobble. They  have moved back in with the logging equipment and the skidders started up about 7:30.

Timbo I would not mind swapping a hunt but I get to do very little hunting with 4 poults of my own and they play baseball every Saturday. I think I have gone 4 times this year.


----------



## Timbo (Apr 30, 2006)

Well if you ever get a chance the invite is still there.


----------



## Timbo (May 25, 2006)

"Come on deer season"


----------



## outdoorgirl (May 30, 2006)

Timbo.....Bogs boots are great aint they??!!! I got a pair from Larry's 4-way Stop......I love them!!!


----------



## Timbo (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey,what are bogs?.


----------



## Timbo (Jul 31, 2006)

I smell the season right around the corner.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 14, 2006)

they are finally doing select cutting on our property and its looking awesome .Cant wait to get in and start up the food plots


----------



## Timbo (Aug 28, 2006)

"Any one else been doing any scouting"?.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 28, 2006)

Haven't had any time do do any. I'm planning on going out wednesday or thursday and walking my property to see if I can find some muscadines and acorns.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 31, 2006)

man,talk about timing.I told my wife today i needed to call you. 



If you don't find any,just enjoy the time out side. 


OK outdoorgirl,lets hear if you plan on doing any Bow hunting.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 7, 2006)

*Who*

Who will be out Saturday morning hoping the big boy walks by.  

Will be hunting just south of Monticello.  Hope it is cool.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll be sitting over muscadines up off of Jackson Lake Road. Hopefully I'll have my AR ready to go, otherwise I'll be toting the crossbow. I just checked the sights and it's a shooter.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, got in the woods yesterday at 10am. Deer started moving at around 11:30. Had a huge doe and 2 fawns come past but couldn't shoot because the fawns still had spots. It was a beautiful day and it just felt great to be back in a deer stand. Anybody have better luck than I did yesterday?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 10, 2006)

Went this morning, didn't see a thing, same for my hunting buddy.  Did have one come by me in the dark around 6:30 am.

Sure glad for a theramcell.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 13, 2006)

Man,That sure was some kinda moon Sat morning.It took me all of 1 hour to realize I was wasting my time.SO I walked out and decided to come back for a evening hunt.

Saw two does but to far off to shoot.

With this rain the past week has helped with my food plot.


And the loggers are through select cutting and it IS AWESOME.Tracks every where,its as if the have found a new highway.

Will be hunting this weekend.And hope to have one.

Good luck guys and outdoorgirl.


----------



## BKA (Sep 14, 2006)

I am hoping for a productive weekend.  I didn't see anything from the stand last weekend.  I'm feeling lucky!

The rain this weekend is just what the foof plots needed!


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm going to try to be in the woods tomorrow evening but I may have to go to Eatonton if the new limbs for my AR come in tomorrow afternoon. Good luck to everyone, hope to see yall at the cooler!!


----------



## Timbo (Sep 19, 2006)

going in about a hour,and the deer are a plenty this year.I have seen more 1 year old deer than I have ever seen.And this just is not at our place its all over.Sides of roads,in yards and from others.So looks like the deer population is on a uphill boom.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 24, 2006)

WE NEED SOME RAIN!!!! Spent yesterday morning putting in food plots at the club, got about 9-10 plots done. Also met Sharpshooter and Bdawg from here on Woody's, they're going to be hunting the lease next to mine. Hope everybody is having a great weekend, I'm sitting here drinking hot tea and coughing my brains out trying to get over this cold before I have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 25, 2006)

Your right, we still need more rain.  Found the deer on my lease.  Find the water and you will find deer is my new motto.


----------



## BDAWG (Sep 25, 2006)

what up dithchdoc24. enjoyed meeting yall (love the tractor) hope you kick the cold,i can't stand being sick during hot weather(or during deer season).Hope to see yall around.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 26, 2006)

> WE NEED SOME RAIN!!!! Spent yesterday morning putting in food plots at the club, got about 9-10 plots done. Also met Sharpshooter and Bdawg from here on Woody's, they're going to be hunting the lease next to mine. Hope everybody is having a great weekend, I'm sitting here drinking hot tea and coughing my brains out trying to get over this cold before I have to go back to work tomorrow.




I just hope you to clubs dont have station 1 down there to put out the bonfires. 

I saw you all out there i think last saturday.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 26, 2006)

What a awesome evening of hunting.I saw no deer but had one gigantic hawk dang near land on my shotting rail.I had to wave him off at the last min.Man what rush.

As i was driving home 2 deer were in the middle of goolsby Rd and had to come to a complete stop and wait for them to decide which way they wonted to go.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 27, 2006)

Just can't wait for this cold weekend coming up.  Will be at the lease most of the time.  But will do one hunt at Piedmont NWR to get ready for the PW hunt their.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I'm still sick!!! I tell ya, working while you're sick sux. I've been coughing my brains out and stuffed up. I can't go hunting coughing like this and I still have to sight in my new 30-06 for the gun season. Timbo- you should have stopped by, I was down there saturday pushing a spreader and toting bags of fertilizer and seed. We got some good rain, we'll see how they come out. Bdawg-glad to meet you man, those tractors really did a good job. We got the potential for some good plots this year.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 27, 2006)

Timbo said:


> man,talk about timing.I told my wife today i needed to call you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been bow huntin' in Jasper County one time this year. I decided to go across the street from my house since I had seen a nice buck that morning right down the road. It ended up pouring rain about 40 minutes after I sat down. I plan to hunt in Jasper some this weekend.  The rest of my huntin' has been in Walton County.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 28, 2006)

GL outdoorgirl.

I took my son with me so he could shoot a armadillo that has been rooting up my food plot.I wonted him to shoot it with his 410 so I didn't take my crossbow.Just so happens not 10 min in the stand and 3 deer show up.2 does and a little one.It was great for him to watch them eat and I could tell he is ready for gun season. 


But the bad part is that all I have seen have been 80lbs or less deer.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 29, 2006)

Starting to feel better here. Just got done working 48 hours straight (overtime is a wonderful thing) and I won't be able to get in the woods until at least tuesday. It's supposed to be cold and still tomorrow morning. Yall need to get out there and whack one for me!


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright.......who's going to be in the woods come saturday morning??? Sound off and let us know where you're hunting at. Maybe we can have a little meeting somewhere and see how everyone's luck was.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 17, 2006)

All ready been out, got one Saturday and one Sunday, all bald heads.  Might even go in the morning after work along with Friday afternoon. 

Might take my son out Saturday morning.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Oct 21, 2006)

Well. had a good morning here in Jasper county. Temps were around 40 when I went in the woods and the deer were moving. All 3 of us on the property saw deer this morning and I killed a small 8 pointer at 08:15.  Heard lots of gunfire so I hope all of you had good luck this morning. I'm working tomorrow but I should be in the woods monday evening and maybe tuesday. Hope yall had a great opening day!!

Ditchdoc


----------



## creekside (Oct 21, 2006)

Took A 6pt this morning about 9:30 in Jasper Co. I had missed one about 9:00. I think it was the same deer.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 23, 2006)

Saw lots of does and little bucks this weekend.  Saw a 16" 8 pointer chasing does and heard another buck running does in the thick stuff.  Anyone else seeing chasing?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't have much to say about hunting in Jasper County yet, but I do want to say that there is some idiot dumping deer carcasses in the roads within 2-3 miles from my house. I seen one in the middle of County Line Road a couple weeks ago and yesterday there was another one in the middle of Rocky Creek road, which is off of County Line. I think that is a shame!


----------



## Kahnefan9 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds like there is a lot of that going on in Jasper Co. I just leased 300 acres off Jackson Lake Rd. and have found several deer on the edge of the property. I think someone is killing them in their backyard in Turtle Cove illegally and dumping them on me. All deer I have found have been dumped by a 4 wheeler late at night. I notified the wardens about the problem and the local police but it seems like people like that never get caught. All we can do is try.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Oct 29, 2006)

*Passed*

I passed on a small Doe this morning hoping to see something follow her in the thicket.. Pretty much staying on the ground right now since the leaves are thick on the trees right now.. Seen lots of signs but they don't seem to be moving much right now..


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 30, 2006)

ONly saw one doe this weekend out of three hunts.  And that was on the windy Saturday morning.  

Been trying to get my son his first deer, just keep getting busted trying to hunt on the ground.


----------



## bassman Derek (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm hunting off herd creek road. Anyone familiar with this area. Things are starting to crank up a little. Saw a little 8 pointer chasing a doe around grunting last week and scrapes are showing up pretty good. Should be a fiew does coming in soon.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 2, 2006)

Bassman it sounds like you're not too far away from me. I live on Jackson Lake rd not far from hwy 11. I've never hunted in that area but it should be good. Kahnefan, where's your club located?

I went this morning and killed a doe at about 8:10. She was the 2nd one I saw but the first came out downwind of me and busted me. The guy I was hunting with was sitting about 100 yds behind me and saw one for a fraction of a second before it ducked into the pines. If any of you are going to be at camp on saturday, we're having the deer festival in Monticello. It's usually a good time with a parade, venison cook-off and all kinds of vendors and gun raffles. I'll be there with my wife and son, hope to see yall there!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

ditchdoc24 said:


> Bassman it sounds like you're not too far away from me. I live on Jackson Lake rd not far from hwy 11. I've never hunted in that area but it should be good. Kahnefan, where's your club located?
> 
> I went this morning and killed a doe at about 8:10. She was the 2nd one I saw but the first came out downwind of me and busted me. The guy I was hunting with was sitting about 100 yds behind me and saw one for a fraction of a second before it ducked into the pines. If any of you are going to be at camp on saturday, we're having the deer festival in Monticello. It's usually a good time with a parade, venison cook-off and all kinds of vendors and gun raffles. I'll be there with my wife and son, hope to see yall there!



Is the deer festival gonna be on the square? What time?


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep, on the square. The Deer Dash starts at 08:00 and the Deer Festival gets cranked up after that ends. I guess it should be going pretty well by around lunchtime. I'm not sure what time we're going but my wife just bought a camo sweatshirt and sweatpants for my son so he should be styling tomorrow.


----------



## outdoorgirlsmom (Nov 2, 2006)

sounds like fun are you going jenny?


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 3, 2006)

Hunted Tuesday morning and saw 2 16" 9 pointers, 14" 8, 12" 8, and one that had 4 on one side and the other side was a wierd looking spike that forked into 3 points.  One of the 9s was nice but needs one more year.  I had my safety off and probably would have shot him with my bow.  They were grunting and chasing each other.  The one with the messed up rack walked up to the 9 and let out a snort wheeze.  First time I have ever heard that in the woods.  The crazy thing is I did not see a single doe.  Right after all the bucks went down into the bottom 2 dogs came through and chased them across the property.  If I was a dog shooter they would have died for sure.  I just can't bring myself to do it even though they looked like strays with no collars.


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 4, 2006)

No deer today. Got on the stand about 09:30 and hunted till 13:00. Did not see the first deer.Wind blew pretty heavy the whole time.Seen a lot of fresh new sign and what not.All in all it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 5, 2006)

Have to work tonight, and off the rest of the week on vacation.

Hope to get some hunting done.


----------



## parkerman (Nov 6, 2006)

I hunted on October 28th and saw a very small doe and a decent 6 pointer around 8:00 a.m.  She stood at the base of my tree and stared at me and the buck came out to check a white oak that had been dropping pretty good.  The 6 could use another year or two.  It was really windy that day but it did not seem to bother either of them.  Not much shooting around us that morning.  We are surrounded on two sides by Oconee National Forrest.


----------



## leo (Nov 10, 2006)

*I hunted*

off 11, south east of Monticello, Mon, Wed and this morning for the 1'st time I have been able to get in the woods this year..

Took a med size doe, for the freezer, this am at 10:30.

Not a lot of movement this week on 2 am hunts and 1 afternoon hunt.

Saw a lot of traffic heading down towards Jasper on 212 on my way home, hope they have some shade to hunt in


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 11, 2006)

Went this afternoon.
It pretty well sucked!!!!!!!!!!!
Thats all i have to say about that!


----------



## JK Bass (Nov 11, 2006)

saw 3does 0 bucks


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 11, 2006)

Had a great time today, no deer but a great time.

Found a rub line from a heavy body deer that we had seen a couple of times this year.  Set up near the curve in the now dried up creek.  About 7:30 I started to hear what I would concider a tending grunt near me.  listened to it for about an hour as the buck chased a doe up and down the creek but never all the way to me.  Then at the end I figure the buck took the doe about 40 yards from me in some thick stuff I could not see into.  I got loud as heck and then quiet.  All of a sudden a doe came out of the thick stuff and I never heard another grunt till I left. Hope to be there in the morning to try it again, just in a little different stand.

This evening I took my son out, still trying to get his first deer.  I saw one behind us, on the move some distance out.  As we tried to locate it for a shot, we got busted by another doe that come out in front of us and caught us off guard.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 12, 2006)

I went out friday evening and didn't see a thing. Ithink this warm weather had them laying down and not moving much. I'm fixing to head out for work and wishing I was headed to the woods instead. I'll be able to get back out there on tuesday. Until then, yall be safe, kill a biggun and save a few for me.

ditchdoc


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 13, 2006)

two small b- heads,three point and one doe at our club this past weekend , no bigguns
jasper putnam co. line on 16
****ONE OTHER MEMBER KILLED A SMALL BUCK SUN. 5 OR 6  POINTS****


----------



## creekside (Nov 13, 2006)

Went this a.m. 11/13 saw to does. Took a friend with me and he saw 2 does also,but they had nice 8pt behind them whitch he droped in his tracks. 150#. Nice rack but not a monster.
Funny thing was they are cutting timber and there is a pipe  in the creek so they can cross it with the skidders we where only about 300yds below them running wide open,it didn't bother the deer one bit.At times you could barley hear with the loud engines and the trees crashing down.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 14, 2006)

Took my fifth doe of the season today.  Now it is time to hunt horns.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was in the woods this morning at sunrise.Saw one for about half a second before it ducked into some bushes. My buddy saw 5 but couldn't get a shot because they were in a ditch. F&H, I need to hunt near you. I need to stock the freezer. Congratulations!!

Ditchdoc


----------



## leo (Nov 14, 2006)

*I hunted*

Monday morn and again today AM and PM, I think the deer around Adgateville are taking advantage of the moonlight to move and the daylight to rest


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 21, 2006)

Went out yesterday morning. Sat until 11AM and didn't see anything but tree rats. I'll be back in the woods tomorrow afternoon, hopefully I'll be able to get another one.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 21, 2006)

Just found out that I will get six days off for Thanksgiving.  Now I have one more thing to be thankful for.

Will be out there a few time for sure.

Picked up my fifth doe last Tuesday.  Just not seeing any buck to shoot.  Only saw one four point so far.


----------



## BKA (Nov 21, 2006)

I will be leaving for my club in Jasper Co. tomorrow and not returning until Sunday evening!  I can't wait!


----------



## Timbo (Nov 21, 2006)

I have opted to hunt on some privet land in hopes of seeing a monster of a buck that has been eluding me now for 2 years.If he has not been shot yet he will be a nice one.

I have some pics coming soon.

Patrick, it was good running into you up at Larry's 4 way the other morning.I wish we had more time to chat but i was running a little late for work.We will get together soon and do some rabbit hunting.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds good Tim. Give me a shout whenever. I'll be in the woods this afternoon. Good luck to everyone, have a good, safe Thanksgiving.

Ditchdoc


----------



## leo (Nov 26, 2006)

*Gone nocturnal*

around Adgateville for the holiday weekend 

We have had @10 hunters on the property the last few days and no one is seeing any movement to speak of ......

Since my grandson took a nice little 6pt, for his 1'st buck, on the 21'st it has slowed down...

Hope the rest of the county is doing better


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been seeing the same thing. Went out wednesday evening-nothing but squirrels. I'm at work today and tomorrow but I'll be in the woods on Tuesday. Yall be careful and good hunting.

Ditchdoc


----------



## creekside (Nov 26, 2006)

Went today 11/26/06 I hunted where they have been cutting timber,saw a doe along the edge of the cut about 200yds away heading toward my partner in the creek bottom. I hear him shoot about 30 min. later. When I get down and go to him he has another nice 8 pointer. He was hunting within 50 yds. of the knuckle crane that loads the timber. The deer walked right by it,they of course was not working today.Later on while walking in the cut I jumped 4 does right where the cutting has stopped in the edge of the pines.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 28, 2006)

Six days of off time for the holiday turned into five days with a bad cold and the recovery.  

Went tonight.  After I let my gun down to the ground a doe walked by.  Raised my gun back up while the doe was ten yards away and it never startled her.  Raised it back up in case the man was behind her.  He never did come by.  Hope to be there in the morning to see if anything else happens.


----------



## JNG (Nov 30, 2006)

Been out of state for a while.   Is the chasing over, or just getting started?


----------



## cgn526 (Dec 3, 2006)

Patrick, I saw your truck Sat morning. Noticed you tagged into the penthouse. Hope me and my son didn't disturb you on the way out. I know it was early, but we had to go to Holly Springs for a family X-Mas party at 1:00. Gary.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Dec 3, 2006)

No man. You didn't bother me a bit. I was hoping you'd run something by me but all I saw was squirrels. I went back in at noon and sat in the polebridge until 3 hoping to see something mid-day but no luck. I'll be back in the woods tuesday. I was thinking about putting my climber up near that plot behind the penthouse to see if I could catch them coming through that thick stuff. Give me a call if you can hunt that day. Nobody else saw anything either. Maybe this cold weather will get them moving.


----------



## BDAWG (Dec 4, 2006)

Hunted sat evening(Nothing but tree rats) They were very active!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 5, 2006)

*10:30 a must be the time*

Went hunting after work this morning.  Got to my stand at 9:15 am.  Was covered up with deer at 10:30 am.  Was hunting a mixed hard wood finger that went into some small pines.  At 10:30 six deer that I could see (could have been more) came out into the hardwoods from the pine on my left side.  I could have taken a shot at a couple, but I am hunting horns now and I couldn's see any with horns.  I put out a doe bleat to try and pull them in closer so I could get a good look at all of them.  But that just seemed to shoe them away.  Then two small button bucks came from in front of me and headed into the small pines to my right.  At 11:30 I got down to leave and got blown at from a deer behind me.  

Will be back in the morning to see what happens.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Dec 5, 2006)

Fishing & Hunting, you're killing me!!!!! Got in my stand at 10:30 this morning and sat till 3 this afternoon. I didn't see a thing. I thought they'd move mid-day because of the moon being so bright last night but such was not the case. Oh well, I'll be back in the woods thursday and friday. Hope to see something................


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 5, 2006)

After working tonight I will be off till Saturday night.  Don't know how much hunting I will be able to get done since I am way behind on the Christmas stuff and homework.  Wife is already starting to make a list.  Then my parents are coming to visit in 10 days for my daughters college graduation.  

Lot of things to do and so little time to do it in.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 11, 2006)

how bout a report from this past weekend any body
i'm on 16 at the jasper putnam line.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 11, 2006)

Got in my stand at early and only set til sun up was covered with Deer mostly Does but all was movin in Crawford Co.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 11, 2006)

Haven't seen a thing this last week.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Dec 12, 2006)

nothing seen here for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## JawjaDawg (Dec 12, 2006)

I was in Jasper over the weekend and saw one doe when about 3:30pm on Friday as i was hanging my climber. As dry and crunchy as the leaves were I could not  believe i walked right up on her. She never saw me but i stood there for about 10 minutes with that heavy API climber on back waiting for her to mosey on down the trail. I hunted all day Saturday and saw nothing. Dang it was cold too...my step-dad said it was 12 degrees and i believe it! Sunday morning i heard something grunting on the other side of Murder creek but could never get him to cross. I saw alot of small bucks and does earlier in Nove,ber but it seems like they have just quit moving. We have a couple plots of clover/rye but it doesn't look like they are even eating that now. I have seen some privet berries in the beds i have found so they may be eating that now. Guess thats why they call it "hunting" and not just  "shooting!"
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## JawjaDawg (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I am hoping to get in a few days next week. Looks like it will be fairly mild, maybe a little wet too. Any body been out?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 31, 2006)

One last day of deer hunting in Jasper co.  Wish me luck.  Haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 3, 2007)

one club member hunted all last week and saw not 1 single deer!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 3, 2007)

Did some large pre-scouting on December 30.  Placed myself on one end of a large man made ravine (250 yards) between some small pines and grass; and my hunting partner on the other end.  I saw nothing while he had a group of 9 does go by him.  

Next year will be here before you know it.  Just hope we don't loose our lease.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Feb 13, 2007)

Alright now! Who's still around for Jasper County? I know that yall haven't packed it up for the year. Surely there's someone hunting hogs or coyotes?


----------

